
How to start a successful blog and why blogging is important for professionals - arash9k
http://mymicrocontroller.com/2018/05/12/267/
======
grosjona
From my personal experience, it's much easier to make a successful blog than
to make a successful project website of other kinds and it takes a lot less
effort.

I started writing a software development blog about 1 year ago, really
casually writing 1 article per month. Now my blog gets about 600 views per
day.

My open source project website gets about the same number of daily views but I
spent 4 years working on it. The ROI of the blog in terms of my time is
probably around 100x which is pretty ridiculous because it's comparatively
useless and I don't even care about it.

------
justaboy21
Why exactly was this upvoted? Content seems a bit...lackluster.

~~~
jryan49
Yeah when you read the whole "setting a blog up part" you see he's adverting
for a website and gets a kick back. Feel like a lazy ad to me...

